# Windows 10 upgrade and Elan Touchpad issues on Asus laptop



## Nubglummery (Dec 6, 2014)

So, Windows 10 has successfully installed itself on most of our home computers and laptops with the exception of my ASUS K52JT laptop. I had similar issues when it was running Windows 8 and 8.1, but it was fixable under those operating systems.

The problem is with the Elan touchpad. Apparently Elan touchpads are not compatible with any operating systems above Windows 7 on ASUS computers. ASUS fixed this problem by creating a program called ASUS Smart Gesture, which gives you back control of whether you'd like tapping and gestures turned on or off.

The previous versions of ASUS Smart Gesture are not compatible with Windows 10 however because there are no Windows 8 style charms to pop out depending on how you've programmed it.

A Windows 10 version of ASUS Smart Gesture has been released but it won't install. Instead it gets almost done with the installation, then pops up an error that states: "There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A program run as part of the setup did not finish as expected. Contact your support personnel or package vendor." The installation then uninstalls itself and an _Installation Incomplete_ window pops up that says "The installer was interrupted before ASUS Smart Gesture could be installed. You need to restart the installer and try again." Restarting the installer does not fix the problem.

At the time of this writing there are two versions of the program available. SmartGesture_WIN10_64_VER405 and SmartGesture_Win10_64_VER406. Both copies have the exact same errors and are downloadable direct from the ASUS website.

I tried installing the Windows 8.1 version of the program and it installed successfully, but failed to actually adjust the settings of the touchpad under Windows 10, so that was promptly uninstalled. If there's any way to fix this one I'd be very happy to stick with Windows 10, otherwise I'll have to roll back to my previous OS of Windows 7 (It was on 8 and 8.1 at one stage but due to other compatibility problems it was impossible to adjust the screen brightness so I rolled back to 7, and yes the brightness issue is back with 10, but I'm willing to overlook that problem.)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3948 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 306648 MB, Free - 220901 MB; D: Total - 646667 MB, Free - 97496 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K52JT
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
(Why it's reporting Antivirus as disabled I know not. It's quite definitely enabled, maybe the system info utility needs upgrading for Windows 10 as well)


----------

